# New Steelforce Broadheads



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Guys,

On a lighter side of things. Have you seen the new broadheads from Steelforce?

I think it should be a nice broadhead............... What do you think?

http://www.steelforce.com/products/phatheads.html


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Steelforce are renowned for making very tough broadheads, I conducted a crude broadhead test the past weekend, would have liked to include a Steelforce three blader.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Drenaline,

They look like they mean business. I'm sure you could get a pass through on a T-Rex with one of those.:wink:


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Someone told me that the broadheads are rather soft and not hardened as much as the others. The advantage is that it will not be as brittle as the other makes however they will lose their edge quicly and maybe have the tip bend?

What do you think?

Engee, what broadheads did you test? How did you test them?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

It is truly a very crude test! Ha ha! I took four popular fixed blade broadheads and four popular mechanicals and shot them through a beef cows scapula at 15yards. The results were interesting.... Wait and watch.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

*Fixed Blades:*

1.) Slick Trick Std. (125gr 4-blade)
2.) NAP Nitron (125gr)
3.) G5 Stryker (125gr)
4.) Muzzy (125gr 3-Blade)

*Mechanicals:*

1.) Piston Point (100gr)
2.) G5 Tekan (125gr)
3.) NAP Scorpion (125gr)
4.) Rocket (125gr 3-blade)


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*Thanx*

Hold on let me run to the bowshop and take a peep!!

Thats real nice from u guys!:sad: If you got the BH then fit it on the arrow, take a Snap and show us.:wink: The closes Shop from me is 350km. Please be so kind:embara:. all of you that are close to the new shipment, If you buy, show and tell. Then i can also SEE what you're talking about.

I don't have the privaledge to go window shopin or to testdrive. and not all the shops have the same gear!!

you guys are my eyes & ears. 

I even think the bow shops should give me a 40% discount! If i can drive 350-400km to visit the should be more leniant and give better prices.

please give us an idea(photo) what you talkin about. Not every time but if it is realy somthin cool:wink:send it 

Thanx 
George


----------



## bowman africa (Sep 5, 2007)

Watter bowshops verkoop die steelforce reeks ???


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8 (Sep 19, 2007)

Archery warehouse sometimes have them but not that often............

Engee, looking forward to seeing your test results!

If I have to guess I would say the slick trick did the best amongst the fixed blade and the G5 Tekan from the mechanicals. I'm sure the Tekan lost it's cutting blades though but the "mini" broadhead should have gone all the way..... How did the piston points do?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Well in actual fact they........






















WAIT FOR IT!!


----------



## husky (Nov 12, 2007)

*B.H Tests*

Hey you guys told you, you sould post pics. Seems like i beat you to it!!

Tuned in 2 Types :1) Muzzy 100 (fixed)
2) Tekkan G5 (Machanical)
Both shoot very well ,But, Watch this!!:wink:
































I shot from 50yrds(red pin), and aimed on 20yrds(red pin).
missed the bud completely and hit a brick wall!!:embara:
This is the results!! So long mossie!!

Didn't try the Tekkan!
G


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

George,

A brick wall test is new for my:wink:
But this test is definitely the dead of all broadheads.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Muzzy are a brand that has been around a long long time and thay have killed many an animal for me, but I have also found that the "soft" aluminium shaft violently bends and disforms whan hitting serious bone. Great pic Husky! For a moment I thought you had accidentally "killed" the fridge in the background! Ha ha!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Agree, I had a Muzzy deform ridiculously on a Gemsbok. Never used them again. Like you said though they surly killed a lot of game.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Shot my first "bowkill" with a 100 grain Muzzy.

The pig only went about 40 yards but the blades folded like paper and I've never used them again.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*If I were asked to chose....*

Betweem Muzzy and Nap Thunderhead.....I would go Thunderhead every time.

I also love the Montec G5's they are super strong and fly great.

Two full cents from the "desk Jockey".....:wink:


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

I'll second that opinion "Desk Jockey"

First choice would be the Montecs though. I'm very impressed with their flight characteristics.:wink:

Have a great weekend

Desk Jockey #2

PS: To all my friends going hunting this weekend...:uzi::uzi::uzi::hurt:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Cool Beans....*



ASG said:


> I'll second that opinion "Desk Jockey"
> 
> First choice would be the Montecs though. I'm very impressed with their flight characteristics.:wink:
> 
> ...


You too, mate.....stay strong, shoot straight:wink:

Spatan aka Desk Jockey 001:cocktail: ep ep


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Daai Brick wall ding het my ook al getref.Dis soos jy se engee enige broad head se moer ek wil no oor gaan na 'n twee blade het altyd thunderheads gebruik maar vind hulle bietjie onstbiel.
Hendrik


----------

